# leo morph question



## jimbob1811 (Dec 31, 2008)

this question has probably been asked b4 but what (if there is one) the rarest/most expensive morph out there?
(leo gecko)
pics would be nice:2thumb:


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

From what I know at the moment there is the black pearl which is at advanced stages and then there is the blue colouration which Ron Tremper has tried to advance in the breeding/colouration but the male died from causes unknown, I would get pics up but on my connection it is so slow that by the time i would have found them someone would have beaten me to it


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

black pearl







Bluey


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

no one beat me to it  lol

heres some more info on searching for the blue http://www.leopardgecko.com/future-projects


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

jimbob1811 said:


> this question has probably been asked b4 but what (if there is one) the rarest/most expensive morph out there?
> (leo gecko)
> pics would be nice:2thumb:


Balbino patternless.Only this year has one been created.Not even for sale yet.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Breadrun said:


> no one beat me to it  lol
> 
> heres some more info on searching for the blue LEOPARDGECKO.COM | Future Projects


Wouldn't call blue a morph after all this is Tremper and he's all about the hype before the facts.The blue if it's anything truely genetic is a trait a morph can inherit like Eclipse,Carrottail,Tangeringe'etc.


----------



## jimbob1811 (Dec 31, 2008)

Breadrun said:


> imageblack pearl
> imageBluey


bluey looks amazing, and i like the look of the black pearl.:2thumb:
might start saving lol


----------



## ivan.reho (Dec 21, 2009)

jimbob1811 said:


> bluey looks amazing, and i like the look of the black pearl.:2thumb:
> might start saving lol



wow them blue colours are stunning what would the price ranges would they be at??


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

gazz said:


> Balbino patternless.Only this year has one been created.Not even for sale yet.


They`re not going to be as expensive as ppl think - and for a male as well : victory: certainly not as much as a Mack Snow Radar or Black Pearl. Though considering the only `spare` ones about are eggs in the `bator, then darn right they are rare!!! And as an added bonus for once - it`s going to be Europe that gets the first releases of the Patty Bells too, hooray!!!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

funky1 said:


> They`re not going to be as expensive as ppl think - and for a male as well : victory: certainly not as much as a Mack Snow Radar or Black Pearl. Though considering the only `spare` ones about are eggs in the `bator, then darn right they are rare!!! And as an added bonus for once - it`s going to be Europe that gets the first releases of the Patty Bells too, hooray!!!


Yeah, asa far as I know both Bell Patternless and Blizzards ar enot going to be as expensive as the Black Pearls.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Yeah, asa far as I know both Bell Patternless and Blizzards ar enot going to be as expensive as the Black Pearls.


 You fancy going halves on a new project mate? :whistling2:

* good to have you back n all - ain`t half been quiet without you haha! *


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

funky1 said:


> You fancy going halves on a new project mate? :whistling2:
> 
> * good to have you back n all - ain`t half been quiet without you haha! *


Ha! I wish mate, think I will have my hands full her for the next couple of years.

Good to be back though! You missed me then?


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I hate to say it...but.....yeah.......a bit. :blush: (don`t tell anyone!)


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

funky1 said:


> I hate to say it...but.....yeah.......a bit. :blush: (don`t tell anyone!)


:flrt:


----------



## jimbob1811 (Dec 31, 2008)

youve just told he forum lol on a thread:lol2:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Will you two get a room.....
:gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Will you two get a room.....
> :gasp:
> 
> :lol2:


All the motels are full


----------

